# 3 ans, 7000 posts !!!! (air deja vu)



## macinside (20 Février 2003)

Oyé Oyé pour feter mes trois ans sur le forum de Macgé je posts ici mon 7000 emes posts


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2003)

tafiole !!


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2003)

branleur !!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (20 Février 2003)

tout ca pour ca


----------



## Grape (20 Février 2003)

Félicitations mon cochon


----------



## Frodon (20 Février 2003)

Bonjour,

Félicitation Mackie pour ce magnifique 7000ème post ;-)

A+


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Grape:</font><hr /> * Félicitaions mon cochon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et encore tu ne sais pas comment il mange !!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * Oyé Oyé pour feter mes trois ans sur le forum de Macgé je posts ici mon 7000 emes posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça nous rajeunit pas tout ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







t'as prévu la biére ??


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Février 2003)

Felicitations


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Toine</font><hr> * tout ca pour ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oué toi aussi tu te dis ça ?

7000 posts à traduire, 7000 posts laissés comme autant de crottes de lapin, abandonnés à leur triste sort, les pauvres.


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 
t'as prévu la biére ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


J'ai cru comprendre que Casimir s'occupait de la pression


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />*t'as prévu la biére ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

non mais il a prévu les sacs pour vomir !!


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2003)

je pars a la chasse a l'alem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 encore 998 posts pour changer de status 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 zara je peu avoir un statu perso a 10 000 posts STP ? (soit dans 6 mois vu la rythme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

non mais il a prévu les sacs pour vomir !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

lol

prévoyant le garcon


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je pars a la chasse a l'alem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 encore 998 posts pour changer de status 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 zara je peu avoir un statu perso a 10 000 posts STP ? (soit dans 6 mois vu la rythme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

tu peux toujours courir, tu auras le même statut que moi, banane !!


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Février 2003)

une chanson, une chanson


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2003)

oui voir dans les users de la nuit


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

non mais il a prévu les sacs pour vomir !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

si plus de 15 verres de bieres


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * oui voir dans les users de la nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben ça y est il est au lit le Mackie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et la pression alors ?!


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Février 2003)

Tous le monde est parti d'un coup...
peut-etre une gastro


----------



## melaure (20 Février 2003)

Dommage pas de bière, je vais être obligé de me rabattre sur mon frigo ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bravo MacInside !


----------



## bateman (20 Février 2003)

love united mackie..


----------



## RV (20 Février 2003)

3 ans = 7000 posts.
ça ne fait qu'un peu plus de 6 posts par jour. Tu n'es pas prêt d'être nommé animateur.


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 3 ans = 7000 posts.
ça ne fait qu'un peu plus de 6 posts par jour. Tu n'es pas prêt d'être nommé animateur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est combien la limite ??


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2003)

cette anné non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 l'année dernieres j'vais que 3000 posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ce que veux dire que j'ai fait 4000 posts en 1 an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soit une moyenne de 10,95 par jour


----------



## RV (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * cette anné non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 l'année dernieres j'vais que 3000 posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ce que veux dire que j'ai fait 4000 posts en 1 an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soit une moyenne de 10,95 par jour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Melaure parlait de 15 ou 20 par jour


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2003)

je suis pas un sprinter moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je tien sur le distance


----------



## ApplePie (20 Février 2003)

quelques modestes présents pour le mac du passé !!
congratulations !!




_vu ton avatar, tu ne devrais pas avoir de mal à déchiffrer le slogan !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## RV (20 Février 2003)

faut effectivement reconnaître une certaine longévité. Mais pour les autruches va quand même falloir travailler un peu l'accélération.


----------



## Foguenne (20 Février 2003)

Félicitations Macki, concentre-toi, tu vas le rattraper ce bougre d'Alèm.


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * faut effectivement reconnaître une certaine longévité. Mais pour les autruches va quand même falloir travailler un peu l'accélération. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je l'ai deja dit, j'ai un fusil


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

je l'ai deja dit, j'ai un fusil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je croyais que c'etait un rayon laser intersidéral


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2003)

no ça c'est uniquement le samedi soir


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * no ça c'est uniquement le samedi soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] 





Are you Disco Disco?


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2003)

je suis dans les années 80 pas 70


----------



## bebert (20 Février 2003)

Un seul mot : BRAVO !


----------



## KARL40 (21 Février 2003)

Punaise !!

Vivement que je sois au chômage pour rejoindre !!


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2003)

pas bessoins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 faut juste avoir une bonne connexion sous la main


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2003)

vu mon rythme actuel je pense passer les 8000 vers 9 ou 10 mars


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * vu mon rythme actuel je pense passer les 8000 vers 9 ou 10 mars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
http://www.thinkmacintosh.com/images/supersonic.jpg


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2003)

quel rapport avec la choucroute ?


----------



## toph (3 Mars 2003)

t'as prévu la biére ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







    [/b] 

[/QUOTE]


Pour la bière je peux faire un petit quelque chose ???


----------



## toph (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

non mais il a prévu les sacs pour vomir !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Là pour les sacs je peux rien faire  les Duvels sont livrées en caisse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




désolé Mackie


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2003)

j'ai plus de schteng 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai bu ma derniere hier


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2003)

je tien le rythme de 1 posts minutes la 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 allé plus que 400 posts !!!


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * j'ai plus de schteng 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai bu ma derniere hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

dommaaaaaaaaaage éliane !!


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2003)

on peu passer commande ou ?


----------



## melaure (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * vu mon rythme actuel je pense passer les 8000 vers 9 ou 10 mars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

50 posts par jour c'est tout à fait jouable !!!


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * on peu passer commande ou ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

chaipo... demande à toph s'il n'a pas à retourner quelques jours à Saint-Cul, je peux essayer d'y passer aussi ! (j'ai bien dit essayer)


----------



## Bialès (3 Mars 2003)

Moi, je vous l'avoue, je suis assez fier de n'avoir QUE 500 posts en étant actif de manière quasi-ininterrompue (j'ai dit "quasi" Alèm).

C'est pas si facile d'être présent en postant si peu....


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * Moi, je vous l'avoue, je suis assez fier de n'avoir QUE 500 posts en étant actif de manière quasi-ininterrompue (j'ai dit "quasi" Alèm).* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai quasi-rien dit !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> *C'est pas si facile d'être présent en postant si peu....  * 

[/QUOTE]

je veux bien te croire !!


----------



## Bialès (3 Mars 2003)

C'est fou ça, je poste à 1h29, tu réponds à 1h33!!!!

Tu as un bipper qui sonne dès qu'un post contient "Alèm"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alèm, parfois, tu m'effraies


----------



## bonpat (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * 
C'est pas si facile d'être présent en postant si peu....  * 

[/QUOTE]

On dirait la devse des postiers


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * C'est fou ça, je poste à 1h29, tu réponds à 1h33!!!!

Tu as un bipper qui sonne dès qu'un post contient "Alèm"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alèm, parfois, tu m'effraies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

hihi... non, je n'ai toujours pas de scripts comme on m'a longtemps soupçonné d'en avoir !!


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

On dirait la devse des postiers    * 

[/QUOTE]

je fus postier 3 ans...


----------



## bateman (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * C'est fou ça, je poste à 1h29, tu réponds à 1h33!!!!

Tu as un bipper qui sonne dès qu'un post contient "Alèm"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alèm, parfois, tu m'effraies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est exactement ça. la peur. Alèm me fait peur.
quand je passe par ici et que je constate son activité..


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2003)

il est trés peu actif ces temps si


----------



## bateman (4 Mars 2003)

oui, mais même très peu actif il a une capacité à être présent que je trouve assez bluffante.


----------



## pem (4 Mars 2003)

Et si on relançait l'idée de le bannir ?


----------



## pem (4 Mars 2003)

Tiens, il est pas encore intervenu.. Il a dû s'endormir sur son clavier.


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

hop plus que 200


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * hop plus que 200 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pour cette nuit ou demain


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

peu être pour lundi


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2003)

petit joueur


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

tu peu parler avec tes 1300 posts


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tu peu parler avec tes 1300 posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

t'en as jamais eu 1300


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

si 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_il y a bien longtemp, dans une lontaine galaxie ..._


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pem:</font><hr /> * Et si on relançait l'idée de le bannir ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

impossible seul un admin peu me bannir


----------



## melaure (9 Mars 2003)

Ce serait bien dommage ...


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Ce serait bien dommage ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

par contre moi je peu te banir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &lt;- rire sadique


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

petit calcul, a raison de 1000 posts en un mois, en tenant le rythme je passe devant alem courant juillet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 question : il y a t-il une limite de nombre posts pour un user ?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * petit calcul, a raison de 1000 posts en un mois, en tenant le rythme je passe devant alem courant juillet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 question : il y a t-il une limite de nombre posts pour un user ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On compte sur toi pour nous le dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu es une sorte de cobaye


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

On compte sur toi pour nous le dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu es une sorte de cobaye  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

attention si il existe ce genre de limite ça risque de faire peter le forum


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2003)

Passes déjà devant Alèm, on verra aprés


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

je suis en bonne voie pour


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2003)

Oui, tiens d'ailleur ca fait longtemps qu'on l'a pas vu... profites en 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fonce


----------



## melaure (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * petit calcul, a raison de 1000 posts en un mois, en tenant le rythme je passe devant alem courant juillet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 question : il y a t-il une limite de nombre posts pour un user ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu peux faire mieux que ça ! Floodeur comme t'es, moins de 100 posts par jour ce n'est pas raisonable ...


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2003)

bon, derniere arret au stands


----------



## bateman (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * bon, derniere arret au stands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

burp.


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bateman:</font><hr /> * 

burp.




* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai pas ce panneau


----------



## maousse (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * bon, derniere arret au stands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]oui, plus que 34....


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * oui, plus que 34.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]






 ca fait combien de mots 34 posts ?


----------



## nato kino (11 Mars 2003)

Les auto-citations, ça compte aussi ?


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Oui, tiens d'ailleur ca fait longtemps qu'on l'a pas vu... profites en 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fonce  * 

[/QUOTE]

qui ça ?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

qui ça ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je sais plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est moi qui ai dit ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



faudrait que je rmonte dans le thread mais j'ai pas le courrage


----------



## pem (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * Oyé Oyé pour feter mes trois ans sur le forum de Macgé je posts ici mon 7000 emes posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bon, j'ai seulement 70 fois moins posté que toi (ok, 70 maintenant), et 120 fois moins qu'Alèm... Cela dit c'est aussi mon anniversaire (100 posts, ca se fête ! [image]www.ad-mart.co.uk/cards/birthday-cake.gif[/image] ), et contrairement à d'autres, je n'ai pas le MacGé d'or du meilleur floodeur (je ne vise personne : suivez mon regard... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )

A ce rythme, je le dépasse dans... 30 ou 40 ans...


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pem:</font><hr /> * 
 ca se fête ![image]www.ad-mart.co.uk/cards/birthday-cake.gif[/image] ),  * 

[/QUOTE]

A un espace près c'était bon !


----------



## pem (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

A un espace près c'était bon !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Où ça l'espace ?


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2003)

pas devant chez moi en tout cas


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mars 2003)

t'es venu a pied?


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2003)

ça a faillit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a cause de la sncf


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pem:</font><hr /> * 

Où ça l'espace ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Entre "!" et "[image]..."


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2003)

ça va mieux comme ça ?


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mars 2003)

Pas de gateau alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tant mieux j'ai plus faim ce soir


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Pas de gateau alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tant mieux j'ai plus faim ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il doit être passé depuis le temps ...


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2003)

burp


----------



## macinside (5 Avril 2003)

le temps passe si vite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je m'approche deja des 9000 posts


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * le temps passe si vite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je m'approche deja des 9000 posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Du calme mon garcon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la derniere fois t'as mis une semaine a faire 10 posts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



alors là, il t'en manque pas mal


----------



## melaure (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * le temps passe si vite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je m'approche deja des 9000 posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis encore loin des 7000, mais ça ne fait pas encore trois ans ...


----------



## nato kino (5 Avril 2003)

D'ailleurs, puisqu'on en parle, je ne pense pas non plus mettre trois ans pour y arriver...


----------



## abba zaba (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * D'ailleurs, puisqu'on en parle, je ne pense pas non plus mettre trois ans pour y arriver... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

Sous l'arbre, ça se pourrait...


----------



## nato kino (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

Sous l'arbre, ça se pourrait... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Le jour où quelqu'un aura plus de 7000 posts sous l'arbre, on en reparlera.


----------



## macinside (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Du calme mon garcon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la derniere fois t'as mis une semaine a faire 10 posts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



alors là, il t'en manque pas mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


tout depend des posts fait par les autres


----------



## abba zaba (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Le jour où quelqu'un aura plus de 7000 posts sous l'arbre, on en reparlera. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## nato kino (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 



* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## macinside (5 Avril 2003)

'tension, 'tanplan nous la joue façon Double You


----------



## starbus (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Le jour où quelqu'un aura plus de 7000 posts sous l'arbre, on en reparlera. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ben, t'étais bien parti mon 'tanplan.
Et c'est sur que  c'est dur de suivre quand on à pas des interlocuteurs de ta poigne.
alors rapplique, je me sens seul


----------



## nato kino (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par starbus:</font><hr /> * 
alors rapplique, je me sens seul    * 

[/QUOTE]

Humm... On ne peut pas dire que l'élagage de l'arbre ait attiré plus de monde sur les branches, non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faudrait peut-être changer de jardinier et appeler un paysagiste...?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Humm... On ne peut pas dire que l'élagage de l'arbre est attiré plus de monde sur les branches, non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faudrait peut-être changer de jardinier et appeler un paysagiste...?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Si si ! je confirme ici aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






On a demandé d'arroser alors je suis venu arroser près de l'arbre.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il y a bien des chiens qui y pissent alors....


----------



## barbarella (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Si si ! je confirme ici aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






On a demandé d'arroser alors je suis venu arroser près de l'arbre.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il y a bien des chiens qui y pissent alors.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Et personne pour nettoyer


----------



## krystof (7 Avril 2003)

On m'a piqué mon scooter. Ca va être difficile d'avancer.


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2003)

encore un coup de sonnyboy


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2003)

Nan, c'est casimir, je l'ai vu qui zig-zaguait dans les escaliers...


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2003)

le casimir ne fait pas du scooter mais du choopter vu son gabarit


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## krystof (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * encore un coup de sonnyboy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca m'étonnerait, il a déjà un vélo, avec des petites roulettes.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * le casimir ne fait pas du scooter mais du choopter vu son gabarit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

chopper nan ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@+

Guillaume


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2003)

c'est un mutant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 un mellange de chopper (moto a 3 roue) et d'hélicoptaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sinon la suspention lache au premier virrage


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Ca m'étonnerait, il a déjà un vélo, avec des petites roulettes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

pas la peine de le dire, on savait qu'il avait un p'tit velo dans la tête


----------



## krystof (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

pas la peine de le dire, on savait qu'il avait un p'tit velo dans la tête 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Malgré ça, il arrivait quand même à tous vous griller.


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2003)

si il me passe devant, je lui roule dessus


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * si il me passe devant, je lui roule dessus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Déjà frippé la mackie ?


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2003)

pas du tout !


----------



## krystof (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * si il me passe devant, je lui roule dessus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Avec ta BX


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2003)

faire un express 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tien j'ai remarque que mon express était plus haut qu'un BMW X5


----------



## krystof (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * faire un express 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tien j'ai remarque que mon express était plus haut qu'un BMW X5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je doute que les performances soient identiques.


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2003)

pour le franchissement ça depend du conducteur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis tu va plus facilement n'importe ou un express qu'un X5


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

hop et de  *9000 posts* !


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je pars a la chasse a l'alem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 encore 998 posts pour changer de status 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 zara je peu avoir un statu perso a 10 000 posts STP ? (soit dans 6 mois vu la rythme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

mince j'ai doublé mon rythme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 au lieu de 6 mois je vais en mettre 3 !


----------



## kamkil (13 Avril 2003)

T'es au chômage pour poster autant ou quoi mackie?


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2003)

au contraire j'arrete de pas de bosser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ça me fait plein de RTT


----------



## macinside (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> * T'es au chômage pour poster autant ou quoi mackie? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

la en vacance et j'en suis a 9400


----------



## nato kino (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

la en vacance et j'en suis a 9400 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Et à minuit - dodo, comme tous les soirs


----------



## macinside (24 Avril 2003)

avec minimun 12 heures de sommeil


----------



## nato kino (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * avec minimun 12 heures de sommeil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Normal, à ton âge...


----------



## macinside (24 Avril 2003)

c'est les vacances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je peu encore dormir plus


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

Tu remontes encore ton "vieux" thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



t'as peur qu'il tombe aux oubliettes?


----------



## macinside (24 Avril 2003)

impossible je l'ai mis dans mes sujets favori


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> macinside:</font><hr /> * 

la en vacance et j'en suis a 9400 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et tu n'as que ca à faire


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Toine</font><hr> * &lt;blockquote&gt;&lt;font class="small"&gt; macinside:&lt;/font&gt;&lt;hr /&gt;  

la en vacance et j'en suis a 9400 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

[/QUOTE]

Et tu n'as que ca à faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est ca les vacances


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

c'est ca les vacances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah oui, j'avais oublié


----------



## nato kino (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Toine</font><hr> * 

Et tu n'as que ca à faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il est très impatient d'avoir son statut de suprême geek !!


----------



## macinside (24 Avril 2003)

si je peu aussi faire des nuits de 12 heures et mon monté mon bi-pro


----------



## macinside (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

la en vacance et j'en suis a 9400 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

2 jours pour faire 100 posts ! mince ma moyenne baisse !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et de 9500


----------



## Blob (26 Avril 2003)

Tu me déçois mackie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu passes plus de temps a downloader des mangas de Q qu'a poster?  (il est bourré de saine occupations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tant qu'il est pas bourré tout court, sa maman est contente )


----------



## macinside (27 Avril 2003)

je passe surtout trop de temps a Medal Of Honor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tien mon bi-pro est la lundi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus que 2 fois a faire dodo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &lt;= truc qui n'a rien a voir


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2003)

je viens de passer les 9600 posts


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2003)

j'ai pris un peu de retard mais je suis dans la derniere ligne droite pour les 10 000


----------



## Luc G (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * j'ai pris un peu de retard mais je suis dans la derniere ligne droite pour les 10 000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et dans la première ligne droite pour les 100 000. Faut pas mégoter


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2003)

du calme on vera dans 10 ans pour ça


----------



## melaure (21 Mai 2003)

Il va falloir que tu programmes un bot pour poster à ta place ...


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * j'ai pris un peu de retard mais je suis dans la derniere ligne droite pour les 10 000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

vas-y fonce


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Il va falloir que tu programmes un bot pour poster à ta place ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

je ne programme que des bots aim


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

vas-y fonce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je ne flood pas rien comme toi


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * j'ai pris un peu de retard mais je suis dans la derniere ligne droite pour les 10 000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens... je sens qu'Alèm commence à trembler sur son trône...


----------



## macinside (22 Mai 2003)

il va devoir reposter


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * il va devoir reposter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben non... il peut pas tout faire non plus...


----------



## macinside (22 Mai 2003)

moi j'y arrive bien


----------



## macinside (22 Mai 2003)

de on coté tout est pres tout les 10 000


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * moi j'y arrive bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas pareil...


----------



## macinside (22 Mai 2003)

mais si


----------



## melaure (22 Mai 2003)

Il n'y a pas un score ou on arrive à Game Over ?


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2003)

aucune idée


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2003)

et de 10 000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je tien a remercier :

-mon papa et ma maman
-mon Ti sans qui rien n'aurait été possible
-ce satané modem cable a cause de qui j'en serai deja 15 000 posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-le snickers qui était dans mon blouson et qui ma permit de tenier pendant les 10 dernieres posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



)
-apple pour ma connexiona airport qui me permet de flooder n'importe ou
-Ken AKAMATSU qui grave a Love Hina de flooder dans   jeu du calanbour stupide 
-la batterie de mon Ti qui malgré 10.2.4 ma permit d'augmenter la duré de ma presence sur le forum
-a benjamin pour m'avoir promit un nouveau statut (c'est vrai euh ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## krystof (23 Mai 2003)

Et nous, tu ne nous remercie pas de te supporter ?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * -a benjamin pour m'avoir promit un nouveau statut (c'est vrai euh ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est sûr que le statut d'Alèm, ça n'allait pas à ta façon de poster!

PS: t'es pas sur Paris, samedi?


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:</font><hr /> * 
PS: t'es pas sur Paris, samedi?  * 

[/QUOTE]

si mais je bosse


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (23 Mai 2003)

Il est partout... Partouuuuuuuuuuut !!!!!


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2003)

c'est ça d'avoit plein de mac


----------



## legritch (23 Mai 2003)

Félicitations Serial Flooder


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2003)

smack


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * smack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est quoi cet avatar   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







tu changes au 100.000eme maintenant ?


----------



## melaure (23 Mai 2003)

Eh ben plus de 10000 posts. MySql va bientôt exploser !


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Eh ben plus de 10000 posts. MySql va bientôt exploser !  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est toi le suivant ?


----------



## legritch (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * smack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Beurk


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Eh ben plus de 10000 posts. MySql va bientôt exploser !  * 

[/QUOTE]

parait qu'il a eu un probleme a 10 000


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

c'est quoi cet avatar   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







tu changes au 100.000eme maintenant ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je changerais a 11 000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et j'ai pas encore décider du prochaine avatar


----------



## melaure (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

c'est toi le suivant ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je pédale dans la semoule depuis que j'ai franchi les 6000. Compte plutôt sur WebOliver et Barbarella !


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2003)

et essayer pas de me doubler


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Je pédale dans la semoule depuis que j'ai franchi les 6000. (...) * 

[/QUOTE]

Ben ça se voit pas...


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2003)

slug depeche toi


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * et essayer pas de me doubler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'y pense mem pas


----------



## melaure (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Ben ça se voit pas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'avais plus de 1000 posts d'avance sur toi et Barbarella, donc ça se voit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais ce n'est pas grâve, je serais très heureux que vous soyez Vénérable avant moi. J'arriverais dans un club plus nombreux (pour l'instant c'est juste Alèm et Mackie).


----------



## macinside (25 Mai 2003)

premier virage pour les 11000


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * premier virage pour les 11000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

wouahouuuhhhh


----------



## macinside (25 Mai 2003)

comme dirait slug : motivé, motivé


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

A fond


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

à fond, à fond


----------



## macinside (25 Mai 2003)

je ferai pas gravier


----------



## FEELGOOD (25 Mai 2003)

Message effac&eacute; par Finn_Atlas


----------



## macinside (25 Mai 2003)

Message effac&eacute; par Finn_Atlas


----------



## FEELGOOD (25 Mai 2003)

Message effac&eacute; par Finn_Atlas


----------



## bonpat (25 Mai 2003)

Message effacé par Finn_Atlas


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Message effacé par Finn_Atlas
* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est une mannie


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Message effacé par Finn_Atlas
* 

[/QUOTE]

euh bonpat, c'est fini oui ?


----------



## Foguenne (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Message effacé par Finn_Atlas
* 

[/QUOTE]

Message effacé par Finn_Atlas


----------



## krystof (25 Mai 2003)

C'est un nouveau jeu ?

Bon, bah alors j'y apporte ma contribution, ça a l'air trop drôle.

Message effacé par Finn_Atlas


----------



## Albatros (25 Mai 2003)

Salut les filles pas trop chaud en France, ici, il fait bon...


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Albatros:</font><hr /> * Salut les filles pas trop chaud en France, ici, il fait bon...
* 

[/QUOTE]

dans mon bain aussi il faisait bon


----------



## melaure (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

dans mon bain aussi il faisait bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Idem, surtout après 30 bornes de roller ...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Idem, surtout après 30 bornes de roller ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

oh...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





le sport c'est pas trop mon truc


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2003)

plus que 698 posts et je change d'avatar


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * plus que 698 posts et je change d'avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouf !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tiens d'ailleurs je vais changer le mien ....


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2003)

plus que 598 pour changer d'avatar


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * plus que 598 pour changer d'avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## melaure (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * plus que 598 pour changer d'avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Seulement tout les 1000 ? Je n'avais pas changé en 20 mois. Maintenant c'est fait, ça bouge ...


----------



## Niconemo (9 Juin 2003)

Tiens ! Au fait ... Heu

Qu'est-ce que je voulais dire déjà ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## Niconemo (9 Juin 2003)

C'est quand même idiot de pas se rappeler.


----------



## Niconemo (9 Juin 2003)

Ça devait être important. Je l'ai sur le bout de la langue. Là --&gt;


----------



## Niconemo (9 Juin 2003)

Attends, attends, réfléchissons...

... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (tête que je fais quand je réfléchis)


----------



## Niconemo (9 Juin 2003)

Ça a forcément un rapport avec le sujet.
C'est pas mon genre de flooder


----------



## Niconemo (9 Juin 2003)

Ah oui ! J'ai trouvé :

&lt;-- C'est écrit "1000" là sous mon avatar.

Je sais, c'est pas grand chose...


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juin 2003)

Peut-être dire ue t'arrive à 1000 mais qu'il te faut un peu de flood


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juin 2003)

Zut, trop tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




M'enfin, bravo quand même tu as gagné le droit de changer d'avatar (t'es obligé même).


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * Zut, trop tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




M'enfin, bravo quand même tu as gagné le droit de changer d'avatar (t'es obligé même).  * 

[/QUOTE]

on change si on veut


----------



## Niconemo (9 Juin 2003)

Merci quand-même pour ton aide. aaalàlà, que n'es tu arrivé plus tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.

Bon. Ben je me trouve un nouvel avatar alors...


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * Bon. Ben je me trouve un nouvel avatar alors...  * 

[/QUOTE]
Ouah t'as fait vite.
Tout à l'heure c'était une 2 CV, maintenant un camembert.
Eh, c'est devenu une grenouille. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Arrg, il change tout le temps, niconemo a buggé.


----------



## Niconemo (9 Juin 2003)

À propos, c'est plus marqué "1000" sous mon avatar.


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * À propos, c'est plus marqué "1000" sous mon avatar.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ca alors.
Comment k'sa s'fait 'ti donc ?


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * 
Ouah t'as fait vite.
Tout à l'heure c'était une 2 CV, maintenant un camembert.
Eh, c'est devenu une grenouille. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Arrg, il change tout le temps, niconemo a buggé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

le gif animé est authorisé


----------



## Niconemo (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

le gif animé est authorisé




* 

[/QUOTE] 

J'espère que la faute est volontaire... Auquel cas bravo pour le jeu de mot


----------



## tomtom (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

le gif animé est authorisé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais déconseillé


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * 

J'espère que la faute est volontaire... Auquel cas bravo pour le jeu de mot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

involontaire


----------



## cacalimero (9 Juin 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

involontaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Quel talent


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Quel talent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Si on l'avait pas faudrait l'inventer.

Et le fait de me prendre pour un con ("le gif animé est autorisé), c'est volontaire aussi ?


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2003)

hop encore 497


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2003)

lentement mais surement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus que 400


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

Ca y est moi aussi 7000


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2003)

mais calmé le


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * mais calmé le
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

pourquoi ?


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2003)

je te calmerai avant que tu me double


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * je te calmerai avant que tu me double
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quel interet ?
comment veux-tu que je te double? je vais pas poster 24/24 pour te doubler


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2003)

mais n'essais pas


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * mais n'essais pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 pas cool le Mackie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'as qu'a poster si ca te defrise


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2003)

je bannis avant


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * je bannis avant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pfff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est petit joueur


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2003)

pas du tout


----------



## krystof (20 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> pfff
> 
> ...



Synonyme : c'est mackie


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2003)

les 11 000 sont en vue


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * les 11 000 sont en vue
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ce soir ca devrait etre bon, si tu suit le ryhtme de Finn


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2003)

j'ai pas que ça a faire


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2003)

10900 posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'tension alem j'arrive


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

Além avance aussi


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2003)

j'ai deux semaine de vacances pour rattraper le retard


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * j'ai pas que ça a faire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MdR


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * j'ai deux semaine de vacances pour rattraper le retard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'est plus a l'UltraFlood que tu pouras te refaire


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2003)

je touche plus a ces choses la


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

T'as raison


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2003)

tu devrait faire pareil


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * tu devrait faire pareil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2003)

sisi tu verra


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * sisi tu verra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui, oui, je verais


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2003)

finalement j'en suis a 11 000 posts


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * finalement j'en suis a 11 000 posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bravo mais çà ne fait que 1400 d'avance sur Globalcut !!


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2003)

ça peu s'arranger, j'ai juste un bouton a cliquer


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * ça peu s'arranger, j'ai juste un bouton a cliquer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



allez je te laisse reprendre de l'avance ce week-end


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * allez je te laisse reprendre de l'avance ce week-end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est facile de faire type au grand cur qui veut pas  vexer le mackie quand on sait que tu reviens que Mardi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez, moi je vous laisse tous reprendre de l'avance tous les dimanches, chuis gentil hein.


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> allez je te laisse reprendre de l'avance ce week-end
> 
> ...



Mackie, avance si tu veux pas que...


----------



## macinside (26 Juillet 2003)

je banni avant


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * je banni avant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et de quel droit


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2003)

Le droit et Mackie ? Ah, ah, ah !


----------



## macinside (26 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et de quel droit
> 
> ...



PPPPPPPPAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRCCCCCCCCEEEEEEE QQQQQQQQUUUUUUEEEE !!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> PPPPPPPPAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRCCCCCCCCEEEEEEE QQQQQQQQUUUUUUEEEE !!!!!
> 
> ...



mais encore


----------



## macinside (26 Juillet 2003)

et c'est tout


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * et c'est tout
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arrete donc de te dispercer


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2003)

ça passe vite 11500 posts


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça passe vite 11500 posts



A qui le dis tu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Felicitations


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça passe vite 11500 posts



mince ça ralenti 11600 :S


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2003)

bientot 12000


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bientot 12000








 oui plus 294


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2003)

plus que 293


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> plus que 293



290


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2003)

288


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 288


----------



## melaure (18 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bientot 12000



Certes mais il n'y a plus de titre à décrocher ...


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2003)

282


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Certes mais il n'y a plus de titre à décrocher ...



tout ce discute


----------



## macinside (22 Août 2003)

plus que 199


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> plus que 199


Plus que 6 183


----------



## melaure (22 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Plus que 6 183



Ca va ?  ca ne te décourage pas ?


----------



## macinside (22 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Plus que 6 183



l'espérence fait vivre !!


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> l'espérence fait vivre !!


qu'est-ce que ça peut bien me faire d'attendre 12 000 posts ?


----------



## macinside (22 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce que ça peut bien me faire d'attendre 12 000 posts ?





			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Plus que 6 183


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

>


Ho et puis retourne taffer, je renonce à t'expliquer le sens du " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "


----------



## macinside (22 Août 2003)

ça ne se voit pas mais je bosse la !


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça ne se voit pas mais je bosse la !


Si si, ça se voit :


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Si si, ça se voit :



pas du tout !


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2003)

les 12000 sont en vue


----------



## PetIrix (26 Août 2003)

Je ne fais pas encore de la haute compétition comme vous, mais pas loin de 1000 quand même...
Pas mécontent!


----------



## krystof (26 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Je ne fais pas encore de la haute compétition comme vous, mais pas loin de 1000 quand même...
> Pas mécontent!



Bel effort. Une vrai graine de champion.


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les 12000 sont en vue



Poussez, on voit la tete


----------



## macinside (30 Août 2003)

oui, mais va t-il y  avoir un nouveau statut ??


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2003)

on ne perd pas les bonnes habitude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et de 12100 posts


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on ne perd pas les bonnes habitude
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo


----------



## ibou (6 Septembre 2003)

et qui a la plus grosse ??


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Septembre 2003)

ibou a dit:
			
		

> et qui a la plus grosse ??



Alèm


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2003)

non gribouille


----------



## melaure (6 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les 12000 sont en vue



Je ne les vois pas là ou je suis ...


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2003)

normal c'est passé depuis un petit moment


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on ne perd pas les bonnes habitude
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pousse toi un peu, fais un peu de place


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2003)

non


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non



Meme pas une petite ouverture  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, juste un doigt


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Meme pas une petite ouverture
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu veux pas un whisky ?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu veux pas un whisky ?



plutot un triple sec


----------



## krystof (6 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> plutot un triple sec



Tu parles des doigts là ?


----------



## macinside (8 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> plutot un triple sec



touche pas a ma reserve personnel !


----------



## macinside (8 Septembre 2003)

petit a petit ...


----------



## krystof (8 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> petit a petit ...



mackie aura un kiki.


----------



## macinside (8 Septembre 2003)

j'en ai eu un quand j'étais petit


----------



## krystof (8 Septembre 2003)

Drôlement poilu dis moi.


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (8 Septembre 2003)

Et maintenant, c'est quoi ?


----------



## macinside (8 Septembre 2003)

c'est la version été


----------



## krystof (8 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam] Et maintenant, c'est quoi ?



Un Big Jim, peut-être.


----------



## macinside (10 Septembre 2003)

et 12300 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on avance, on  avance, ...


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Septembre 2003)

Tu te remets à le dire à chaque centaine


----------



## macinside (10 Septembre 2003)

ben oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 faut dire que ça fait depuis plusieurs moi que ça dur


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Septembre 2003)

Ca me surprend à chaque fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tous les 500 ca te dit pas ?


----------



## UltraFloodeur (12 Septembre 2003)

Et de 20


----------



## UltraFloodeur (12 Septembre 2003)

On avance, on avance...


----------



## UltraFloodeur (12 Septembre 2003)

twenty two


----------



## UltraFloodeur (12 Septembre 2003)

En latin, c'est comment déjà ?


----------



## UltraFloodeur (12 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> petit a petit ...



on devient moins petit


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Septembre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> On avance, on avance...



Tiens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 un sérieux "concurent"


----------



## UltraFloodeur (12 Septembre 2003)

Hem, merci de ne pas oublier que vous êtes tous passés par là


----------



## macinside (12 Septembre 2003)

il tiendra pas la distance


----------



## macinside (12 Septembre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Hem, merci de ne pas oublier que vous êtes tous passés par là



non


----------



## tomtom (12 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



P'tète pas pour longtemps


----------



## UltraFloodeur (12 Septembre 2003)

1° la valeur n'attend pas le nombre des posts


----------



## UltraFloodeur (12 Septembre 2003)

2° qui vivra verra


----------



## UltraFloodeur (12 Septembre 2003)

3° une bonne bière est une bière bue


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Septembre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> 3° une bonne bière est une bière bue



Euh, c'est pas le thread de l'apéro ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est pas gagné pour venir feter tes 100 posts


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Septembre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> 3° une bonne bière est une bière bue



N'empeche que t'as pas tord


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il tiendra pas la distance



Pour bien avancer il lui faudrait deja une moyenne de 200 posts pas jours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tu crois qu'il va se lasser ?


----------



## Zitoune (12 Septembre 2003)

déjà 48


----------



## Zitoune (12 Septembre 2003)

mais j'en ai 2643 d'avance


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> mais j'en ai 2643 d'avance



D'ici 15 jours il te ratrappe


----------



## UltraFloodeur (12 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Euh, c'est pas le thread de l'apéro ici
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais, mais si personne m'aide


----------



## UltraFloodeur (12 Septembre 2003)

Ca dort ici


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Septembre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Ca dort ici


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Septembre 2003)

Voilà 51 posts, là tu peux venir les feter  ici


----------



## UltraFloodeur (12 Septembre 2003)

Merci GlobalCut


----------



## macinside (13 Septembre 2003)

et de 12400


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et de 12400



Bravo


----------



## macinside (13 Septembre 2003)

on va bientôt doublé alem


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on va bientôt doublé alem



C'est une idée ca, il en est où ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) le bougre ?


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2003)

OQP il parait


----------



## UltraFloodeur (15 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et de 12400



bravo


----------



## macinside (15 Septembre 2003)

et ça ne fait que grimper


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Septembre 2003)

et c'est pas pret de s'arreter


----------



## macinside (15 Septembre 2003)

oui


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Septembre 2003)

super


----------



## macinside (15 Septembre 2003)

mais attention, ici c'est pas l'ultraflood


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Septembre 2003)

Au cas où tu serais pas, l'UltraFlood est fermé


----------



## UltraFloodeur (15 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Au cas où tu serais pas, l'UltraFlood est fermé


----------



## macinside (15 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Au cas où tu serais pas, l'UltraFlood est fermé



tant mieux


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Septembre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

>



T'etais pas au courant toi ?


----------



## UltraFloodeur (15 Septembre 2003)

Si, mais bon...


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tant mieux



C'est un point de vue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais bon, on va pas remettre le sujet sur le tapis


----------



## macinside (15 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'etais pas au courant toi ?



on dirait pas


----------



## UltraFloodeur (16 Septembre 2003)

200


----------



## UltraFloodeur (16 Septembre 2003)

deux cent un


----------



## UltraFloodeur (16 Septembre 2003)

deux 102


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Septembre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> 200



Mais c'est pas un multiple de 51 ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Reviens plus tard


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Septembre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> deux cent un



8, 9, 10, valet, dame qui prend sans roi


----------



## UltraFloodeur (16 Septembre 2003)




----------



## UltraFloodeur (16 Septembre 2003)

quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51
quadruple 51


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Septembre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> quadruple 51
> quadruple 51
> quadruple 51
> quadruple 51
> ...




Hips


----------



## iMax (16 Septembre 2003)

Ça y est, l'UltraFlood II est arrivé


----------



## UltraFloodeur (16 Septembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est, l'UltraFlood II est arrivé



Si tu veux participer...


----------



## macinside (16 Septembre 2003)

toucher pas a mon beau sujet ou je vous bannis tous


----------



## iMax (16 Septembre 2003)

Je sais pas si j'en suis toujours capable...


----------



## UltraFloodeur (16 Septembre 2003)

Mais si,  au boulot


----------



## UltraFloodeur (16 Septembre 2003)

Je te recommande la page 51


----------



## macinside (17 Septembre 2003)

et de 12500 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_[live from apple expo]_


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Septembre 2003)

Ca avance, ca avance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










t'es bien installé au l'Apple Expo


----------



## macinside (17 Septembre 2003)

a 30 cm du G5 qui fait base airport mais qui a pas d'antenne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_[live from apple expo]_


----------



## macelene (17 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca avance, ca avance



il essaye de te dépasser ?
Salut Global


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Septembre 2003)

Hell-o MacElene, comment vas-tu ?

j'attend avec impatience qu'il me passe devant, j'aime pas sentir quelqu'un derriere moi


----------



## UltraFloodeur (17 Septembre 2003)




----------



## UltraFloodeur (20 Septembre 2003)




----------



## UltraFloodeur (20 Septembre 2003)




----------



## UltraFloodeur (20 Septembre 2003)

Qu'est-ce qu'un 31 ?


----------



## UltraFloodeur (20 Septembre 2003)

un 51 "bien" dosé


----------



## UltraFloodeur (20 Septembre 2003)




----------



## PetIrix (20 Septembre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'un 31 ?



C'est un peu moins de 2 demi de 16


----------



## UltraFloodeur (20 Septembre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (22 Septembre 2003)

Voilà, pour ceux qui m'ont posé la question samedi : 13.000


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, pour ceux qui m'ont posé la question samedi : 13.000



faut changer le titre du fil


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> faut changer le titre du fil








C'est à Mackie de le faire, c'est son thread


----------



## UltraFloodeur (22 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, pour ceux qui m'ont posé la question samedi : 13.000



bravo


----------



## UltraFloodeur (22 Septembre 2003)

Mais t'arrête pas en si bon chemin


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Septembre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Mais t'arrête pas en si bon chemin



plus que 12619 pour toi


----------



## UltraFloodeur (22 Septembre 2003)

12617


----------



## UltraFloodeur (22 Septembre 2003)

Tiens, j'me suis enregistré le 11/09


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Septembre 2003)

t'as laissé ton avion sur le parking du bar ?


----------



## UltraFloodeur (22 Septembre 2003)

non


----------



## UltraFloodeur (22 Septembre 2003)

J'ai pas le droit de voler


----------



## UltraFloodeur (22 Septembre 2003)

mais j'prends des cours


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Septembre 2003)

vol-à-quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> mais j'prends des cours



merci de prévenir pour qu'on se planque


----------



## UltraFloodeur (22 Septembre 2003)

Et de 400 !


----------



## UltraFloodeur (22 Septembre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (22 Septembre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Et de 400 !



c'est pas un multiple de 51, reviens plus tard


----------



## UltraFloodeur (26 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il tiendra pas la distance



Tu disais ?


----------



## UltraFloodeur (26 Septembre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (26 Septembre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Tu disais ?



C'est que 500 posts apres tout


----------



## macinside (26 Septembre 2003)

bon demain je suis en RTT en m'y mettant ça peu le faire


----------



## macinside (27 Septembre 2003)

bon 12700, bientot 2 em


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon 12700, bientot 2 em



va falloir te sortir les doigts du © de Casimir pour çà !


----------



## macinside (27 Septembre 2003)

mais non, on va doubler alèm


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais non, on va doubler alèm



Youhou, Alèm, nous voilà


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon 12700, bientot 2 em



13300


----------



## macinside (28 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Youhou, Alèm, nous voilà



ony est presque


----------



## krystof (29 Septembre 2003)

Putain, 7000 !


----------



## macinside (29 Septembre 2003)

mais pas encore 10 000


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais pas encore 10 000



A 10000 il sera Vénérable Zip


----------



## macinside (29 Septembre 2003)

faut dealer avec l'admin


----------



## UltraFloodeur (29 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon 12700, bientot 2 em



T'y es pas encore


----------



## ultraminifloodeur (29 Septembre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> T'y es pas encore



Bon, il est temps que j'my mette


----------



## UltraFloodeur (29 Septembre 2003)

Tiens, qui voilà ?


----------



## macinside (29 Septembre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, qui voilà ?


 _l'inspecteur gadget..._


----------



## ultraminifloodeur (29 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _l'inspecteur gadget..._



non, c'est "oh là qui voilà". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ignorant


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Septembre 2003)

Bienvenue ultraminifloodeur


----------



## ultraminifloodeur (29 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue ultraminifloodeur


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Septembre 2003)

ultraminifloodeur a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## ultraminifloodeur (29 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Zitoune (29 Septembre 2003)

ultraminifloodeur a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Zitoune (29 Septembre 2003)

un message de plus d'un smiley !


----------



## Zitoune (29 Septembre 2003)




----------



## ultraminifloodeur (29 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> un message de plus d'un smiley !


----------



## UltraFloodeur (29 Septembre 2003)

Bienvenue ultraminifloodeur


----------



## krystof (29 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> faut dealer avec l'admin



On dit que toi, tu as couché. Info ou intox


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon demain je suis en RTT en m'y mettant ça peu le faire



C'est déjà passé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai rien senti


----------



## macinside (30 Septembre 2003)

goi ça fait 1 ans que tu flood


----------



## macinside (30 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> On dit que toi, tu as couché. Info ou intox



intox


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà passé
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu as le nez bouché, une petite inhalation et tu devrais retrouver tous tes sens...


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu as le nez bouché, une petite inhalation et tu devrais retrouver tous tes sens...


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

et cent de plus


----------



## krystof (3 Octobre 2003)

Un an, et un peu plus de 7000 posts !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Un an, et un peu plus de 7000 posts !



Joyeux anniversaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Va falloir fêter çà dignement


----------



## krystof (3 Octobre 2003)

Tu penses à la même chose que moi ?

Un truc qui commence par Gui et finit par NNess ?


----------



## Zitoune (3 Octobre 2003)

Parce que c'est Guy son prénom ?


----------



## Zitoune (3 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux anniversaire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, c'est demain qu'il faudra fêter ça !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses à la même chose que moi ?
> 
> Un truc qui commence par Gui et finit par NNess ?



Heu, oui aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon, on peu fêter ca virtuellement aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est demain qu'il faudra fêter ça !



Non, krystof s'est enregistré le



> 02/10/2002 13:46



donc c'est aujourd'hui


----------



## Zitoune (3 Octobre 2003)

OK


----------



## Zitoune (3 Octobre 2003)

On va chez toi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> On va chez toi ?



Chez qui ?


----------



## krystof (3 Octobre 2003)

Chez lui


----------



## Zitoune (3 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Chez qui ?



Chez toi


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Non, pas d'accord, pas au boulot


----------



## Zitoune (3 Octobre 2003)

C'est sûr ?


----------



## Zitoune (3 Octobre 2003)

Dommage...


----------



## Zitoune (3 Octobre 2003)

Ma soeur voulait venir


----------



## Zitoune (3 Octobre 2003)

Voilà une photo pour (peut-être) te faire changer d'avis :


----------



## Zitoune (3 Octobre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Ma soeur voulait venir



Mais on peux faire ca ailleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On peux ouvrir un bar au Bar


----------



## Zitoune (3 Octobre 2003)

Je me disais aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une photo pour (peut-être) te faire changer d'avis :



je suis marié moi Monsieur


----------



## Zitoune (3 Octobre 2003)

Tu n'es pas obligé de succomber


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> je suis marié moi Monsieur



Et alors ?!
Le tout c'est de pas se faire griller


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas obligé de succomber



A moins de s'appeler Roch Voisine, je ne vois pas comment ne pas succomber


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas obligé de succomber



T'inquiétes


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Bon, cette fois-ci, on compte pas sur Finn pour les boissons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il m'a oublié la derniere fois


----------



## ginette107 (3 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon, cette fois-ci, on compte pas sur Finn pour les boissons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tiens voilà pour toi


----------



## ginette107 (3 Octobre 2003)

pour karl:


----------



## ginette107 (3 Octobre 2003)

et puis zyt, il ya qu'à se servir


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> pour karl:



Oh .... mon préféré : celui aux oranges douces


----------



## ginette107 (3 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Un an, et un peu plus de 7000 posts !


bon anniversaire:


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens voilà pour toi



Merci ginette


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> et puis zyt, il ya qu'à se servir



cool, jusqu'à plus soif


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

Petite brève économique : 

Si l'an passé, tu avais acheté pour 1000 EUROS d'actions France Telecom, tu aurais aujourd'hui encore 159 EUROS .
Si l'an passé, tu avais acheté pour 1000 EUROS d'actions Vivendi, tu aurais aujourd'hui encore 70 EUROS .
Si l'an passé, tu avais acheté pour 1000 EUROS d'actions Alcatel, tu aurais aujourd'hui encore 170 EUROS .
Si l'an passé, tu avais acheté pour 1000 EUROS de caisses de Guinness, tu aurais tout bu et aujourd'hui, il te resterait encore 380 EURO de consignes !!!


----------



## ginette107 (3 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Petite brève économique :
> 
> Si l'an passé, tu avais acheté pour 1000 EUROS d'actions France Telecom, tu aurais aujourd'hui encore 159 EUROS .
> Si l'an passé, tu avais acheté pour 1000 EUROS d'actions Vivendi, tu aurais aujourd'hui encore 70 EUROS .
> ...


MDR


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Petite brève économique :
> 
> Si l'an passé, tu avais acheté pour 1000 EUROS d'actions France Telecom, tu aurais aujourd'hui encore 159 EUROS .
> Si l'an passé, tu avais acheté pour 1000 EUROS d'actions Vivendi, tu aurais aujourd'hui encore 70 EUROS .
> ...



Qu'est-ce que tu crois que j'ai fais


----------



## anntraxh (3 Octobre 2003)

tu as acheté pour 2000 euros de guinness  !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> tu as acheté pour 2000 euros de guinness  !!!!








Seulement 1500 mais j'en prévois 2004 pour l'année prochaine


----------



## anntraxh (3 Octobre 2003)

Bon plan ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... 761,52 euros de consigne en vue !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Bon plan !
> 
> 
> 
> ...














ca c'est du calcul.
Allez, je commence les économies


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Karl, n'essayes pas de faire pareil, les bouteilles de Banga ne sont pas consignées


----------



## UltraFloodeur (3 Octobre 2003)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> et puis zyt, il ya qu'à se servir




Cooooool, merci


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

Elle sait recevoir ginette


----------



## KARL40 (3 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Karl, n'essayes pas de faire pareil, les bouteilles de Banga ne sont pas consignées



C'est bien pour cela que j'ai pris l'exemple de la Guinness  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ouvres-toi vite un PEG (Plan Epargne Guinness) !


----------



## Zitoune (5 Octobre 2003)

Tiens, voilà la livraison pour le BarMacG


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, voilà la livraison pour le BarMacG



taxi suivé cette voiture


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Octobre 2003)

La livraison est bien arrivée à destination


----------



## macinside (7 Octobre 2003)

j'ai passer les 12 900 sans m'en rendre compte


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai passer les 12 900 sans m'en rendre compte



Félicitations


----------



## melaure (7 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai passer les 12 900 sans m'en rendre compte



Et tu gagnes quoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Et tu gagnes quoi ?



il gagne le droit d'aller jusqu'à 13.000


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Octobre 2003)

Ca t'evitera de le chercher Mackie


----------



## macinside (13 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> il gagne le droit d'aller jusqu'à 13.000



mais apès ?


----------



## macinside (13 Octobre 2003)

regarde important, 3 membres de macgé représente a eu seul 10 % des posts


----------



## macinside (13 Octobre 2003)

mais bon il n'y a pas que 30 membres


----------



## macinside (13 Octobre 2003)

j'ai passer les 13 000


----------



## macinside (13 Octobre 2003)

6000 posts de puis février !!!


----------



## melaure (13 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 6000 posts de puis février !!!



en forme le Mackie !


----------



## macinside (13 Octobre 2003)

petit a petit ça avance


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais apès ?



Bravo, continue


----------



## krystof (13 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> petit a petit ça avance



Félicitations. Bientôt, tu pourras t'en servir.


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2003)

j'ai bien avancé


----------



## gribouille (23 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien avancé


 vas ranger  ta chambre  plutot, espèce de vaux-rien


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> vas ranger  ta chambre  plutot, espèce de vaux-rien



c'est pas chez moi


----------



## krystof (23 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien avancé



Y a plus qu'à trouver le mode d'emploi maintenant.


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2003)

pour quoi faire ?


----------



## krystof (23 Octobre 2003)

Rien, laisse tomber.


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien avancé



Mais oui, continue


----------



## melaure (25 Octobre 2003)

Eh oui deuxième anniversaire d'inscription aujourd'hui ...


----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mais oui, continue



fait gaffe alem


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Eh oui deuxième anniversaire d'inscription aujourd'hui ...



de qui çà ?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Eh oui deuxième anniversaire d'inscription aujourd'hui ...



Bon anniversaire melaure


----------



## melaure (25 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> de qui çà ?



Fatigué ce soir. Heureusement c'est le week-end. Ou alors tu devrais préciser quand tu es en mode Johnny (Quoi ça ?, Qui ça ?, Ou ça ?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est moi bien sur !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon anniversaire melaure



Merci


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi bien sur !!!



Ah booooooon ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 non déconne !!! .....


----------



## melaure (25 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ah booooooon ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 *Ah bon ?*  


P.S. : rusé le déconne en blanc


----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *Ah bon ?*
> 
> 
> P.S. : rusé le déconne en blanc



'tension pas de politique


----------



## krystof (26 Octobre 2003)

Où vois-tu de la politique ?


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Où vois-tu de la politique ?




non rien


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2003)

encore 100 posts en un rien de temps


----------



## molgow (26 Octobre 2003)

Ah ben tiens.. moi j'en suis à 1111 messages


----------



## krystof (27 Octobre 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben tiens.. moi j'en suis à 1111 messages



Et maintenant, à 1112. C'est dingue !
Autre chose ?


----------



## macinside (1 Novembre 2003)

hop je croit que j'y suis


----------



## Zitoune (1 Novembre 2003)

De justesse


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> hop je croit que j'y suis



Que dire, si ce n'est encore Bravo


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Novembre 2003)

C'est qui les 9600 posts en deux ans ?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Novembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui les 9600 posts en deux ans ?



macinside


----------



## macinside (1 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> macinside



a bon ?


----------



## Philito (1 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a bon ?



j'imagine pas si on ne comptait pas les post mais les fautes d'orthographe, faudrait que tu en parles à Ben..... je me demande si ce n'est pas ce que son compteur fait en fait: il compte les fautes de mackie, c'est pour ça qu'il est au-dessus de 900.000.

Benjamin a sacrifié ses posts au profit des fautes de Mackie....

Mackie 3 ans, 13400 posts, 968.562 fautes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




là cela devient impressionant.... !


----------



## krystof (1 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> hop je croit que j'y suis



Où ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(pas la peine Globalcut, je connais ta réponse)


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Où ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dommage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Peut-être un indice dans ma signature ?


----------



## Zitoune (1 Novembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> j'imagine pas si on ne comptait pas les post mais les fautes d'orthographe, faudrait que tu en parles à Ben..... je me demande si ce n'est pas ce que son compteur fait en fait: il compte les fautes de mackie, c'est pour ça qu'il est au-dessus de 900.000.
> 
> Benjamin a sacrifié ses posts au profit des fautes de Mackie....
> 
> ...


----------



## melaure (1 Novembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui les 9600 posts en deux ans ?



Coucou


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Coucou


N'empêche y en a pas un qui a été fichu de répondre


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Novembre 2003)

Allez, à moi


----------



## krystof (1 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Dommage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ceci dit, si tu es si en manque que ça, vas-y, fais toi plaisir.


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2003)

deja 13500 posts !


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> deja 13500 posts !



Comme le temps passe vite


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, si tu es si en manque que ça, vas-y, fais toi plaisir.



toujours pas


----------



## krystof (7 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> toujours pas



Je me rappelle plus. C'était quoi le sujet de cette passionnante conversation ?


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2003)

c'est pas : 2 ans, 9600 posts !!!!


----------



## krystof (7 Novembre 2003)

Ah, oui. Donc, 2 ans 9600 posts. Et alors


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ah, oui. Donc, 2 ans 9600 posts. Et alors



Ben rien, c'est bien


----------



## krystof (8 Novembre 2003)

Mouai... c'est toi qui le dit


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2003)

et de 13600


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je me rappelle plus. C'était quoi le sujet de cette passionnante conversation ?



c'est juste mon compteur


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est juste mon compteur


Passionnant, en effet


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Novembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Passionnant, en effet



alors Dark ! Ce permis de flood ? tu l'as eu ?


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> alors Dark ! Ce permis de flood ? tu l'as eu ?



on dirait que non


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et de 13600



ReBravo


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Novembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Passionnant, en effet



et c'est comme ca tous les 100 posts


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> alors Dark ! Ce permis de flood ? tu l'as eu ?





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> on dirait que non



Moi je lui donne


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2003)

et ça permet de faire un sujet de 22 pages (pour le moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2003)

a non 23 pages


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et ça permet de faire un sujet de 22 pages (pour le moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...



petit joueur


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a non 23 pages




petit joueur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bis


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Novembre 2003)

> alors Dark ! Ce permis de flood ? tu l'as eu ?


Oui, à 2 ans et demi les doigts dans le nez


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Moi je lui donne


C'est gentil.
Pis s'ils me l'enlèvent je me venge : je floode


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Novembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est gentil.
> Pis s'ils me l'enlèvent je me venge : je floode



UltraFlood POOOOWWWWAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## macinside (21 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> UltraFlood POOOOWWWWAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



c'est pas ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tien 13700 posts


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas ici
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Encore une fois : Bravo


----------



## macinside (21 Novembre 2003)

plus que 500 posts et je double alèm


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> plus que 500 posts et je double alèm


Par contre tu me dépassera jamais (ou alors je te dépasse avant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Novembre 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> P o s t é   à   l ' o r i g i n e   p a r   G l o b a l C u t:</font><hr /> 

U l t r a F l o o d   P O O O O W W W W A A A A A A H H H H H H H H H H H H H H H H  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]
P O O O O O O O O O W W W W W W W A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A A H H H H H H H H H H H H H H H H H  H H H H H H H H H H H H H H !


----------



## Zitoune (21 Novembre 2003)

* ploum ploum... *


----------



## Zitoune (21 Novembre 2003)

* ploum ploum, le retour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *


----------



## Zitoune (21 Novembre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (21 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> plus que 500 posts et je double alèm



Il va peut-etre revenir un jour


----------



## macinside (21 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Il va peut-etre revenir un jour



pas sur


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2003)

et de 13800


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et de 13800



On arrête pas le progrès


----------



## melaure (28 Novembre 2003)

Ben alors, je croyais que le flood était limité ... Je ne me fait pas d'illusion, il ne sera jamais jugulé !


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors, je croyais que le flood était limité ... Je ne me fait pas d'illusion, il ne sera jamais jugulé !


Et c'est très bien ainsi.


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2003)

bientôt 14000 posts


----------



## maousse (2 Décembre 2003)

mouais...


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bientôt 14000 posts



bientôt


----------



## casimir (4 Décembre 2003)

et moi 500 posts


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> et moi 500 posts



Fél***tion


----------



## casimir (4 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Fél***tion



et les *** ils sont dans ton © ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> et les *** ils sont dans ton © ?



Faudra attendre demain matin, après la clope pour que ca sorte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je t'en garde un peu pour ta colect ?


----------



## casimir (4 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Faudra attendre demain matin, après la clope pour que ca sorte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je fume pas


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> je fume pas



C'est p'têtre pour ca que t'es aussi balaise


----------



## casimir (4 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est p'têtre pour ca que t'es aussi balaise



mou du gland


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> mou du gland



Ah, c'est donc ca qui te rend aussi aigri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu es mou du gland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mon pôvre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais qui va te plaindre


----------



## semac (5 Décembre 2003)

pfiouuuu c'est chaud ici


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2003)

et de .... 14000 posts !!


----------



## supermoquette (14 Décembre 2003)

et à 15'000 tu bois une bière souisse?


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et à 15'000 tu bois une bière souisse?



je ne boit que de la biere belge


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2003)

ARF !

Excusez moi, mais il fait tellement dégueu dehors que j'avais envie de arfer ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors, j'ai pris un thread au hasard ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ps : bon week end quand meme, bande de nases !


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et de .... 14000 posts !!




C'est tout


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2003)

j'ai alèm juste devant moi


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai alèm juste devant moi



Fais gaffe, aprés c'est derrière


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2003)

derrière ? tu sait qu'on peu jouer avec ton compteur ?


----------



## casimir (14 Décembre 2003)

a bon ?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> derrière ? tu sait qu'on peu jouer avec ton compteur ?


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2003)

et de 14100 !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 attention rémi !


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et de 14100 !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bien


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2003)

reste plus qu'a te bannir un mois ou deux pour te doubler


----------



## melaure (21 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> reste plus qu'a te bannir un mois ou deux pour te doubler



Mackie 1er ! On est avec toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Courage !


----------



## Anonyme. (22 Décembre 2003)

Mackie Go home


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2003)

j'ai tellement bu que j'ai pas vu les 14200 posts


----------



## casimir (28 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> et moi 500 posts



a non 600


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> a non 600


----------



## casimir (28 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



p'tit con


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> p'tit con


----------



## casimir (28 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



smiley a 2 balles


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> a non 600



et non ! la c'est 700


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> et non ! la c'est 700


----------



## tomtom (30 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



Je comprends que tu aies toujours soif, c'est à force de tirer la langue


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends que tu aies toujours soif, c'est à force de tirer la langue



ça expliquerai tout


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Décembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends que tu aies toujours soif, c'est à force de tirer la langue


----------



## kokua (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> la c'est 700



Oh j' ai honte à peine 400


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Oh j' ai honte à peine 400



va te cacher


----------



## kokua (30 Décembre 2003)

Ok je compte jusqu' à 732!


----------



## casimir (30 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Ok je compte jusqu' à 732!



non 733


----------



## kokua (30 Décembre 2003)

J' approche


----------



## macinside (3 Janvier 2004)

et de 14300 posts


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et de 14300 posts








 c'est bien


----------



## macinside (3 Janvier 2004)

fait gaffe alèm


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien



le sage du haut de sa montagne regarde la fourmi se débattre pour grimper


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> fait gaffe alèm



Tiens, il est plus vert


----------



## kokua (3 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et de 14300 posts



On vera dans 3 ans, mais y a des signes : Major le 1er janvier 2004 !


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Janvier 2004)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> On vera dans 3 ans, mais y a des signes : Major le 1er janvier 2004 !



tu as raison de nous le rappeler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est vrai c'est inoubliable


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> tu as raison de nous le rappeler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu crois pas que ca mériterait pas un thread special ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois pas que ca mériterait pas un thread special ?



Pour sûr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est tellement inoubliable qu'il faut absolument le noter quelque part


----------



## kokua (3 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois pas que ca mériterait pas un thread special ?



Alors là, je suis tout houïe.
La genèse des maîtres floodeur ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L' exemple à suivre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Votre disciple


----------



## kokua (3 Janvier 2004)

Il était une fois ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Janvier 2004)

un piaf que se prenait pour un aigle royal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  un canard qui se prenait pour un cygne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 une crevette qui se prenait pour un homard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 un tamtam qui se prenait pour un portable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  un lcII qui se prenait pour un G5


----------



## kokua (3 Janvier 2004)

y a du choix    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



" Buffet Froid "


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2004)

j'avais pas vu les 14400 posts


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'avais pas vu les 14400 posts




Mais que fais-tu ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Janvier 2004)

Global dépêche-toi tu es poursuivi par un truc orange déguisé en vert


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Global dépêche-toi tu es poursuivi par un truc orange déguisé en vert



Chuuuut, il s'est pas encore rendu compte que je l'avais doublé


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Janvier 2004)

normal les dédoublements et le Banga sont désastreux pour les petites cellules grises après elles se liquéfient et deviennent orange et du coup


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Chuuuut, il s'est pas encore rendu compte que je l'avais doublé



je prépare mon plan de vengeance


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je prépare mon plan de vengeance



Ca y est, t'as fini ton script ?


----------



## casimir (8 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, t'as fini ton script ?



je suis le plan


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Janvier 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> je suis le plan


----------



## casimir (8 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



je vais détruite toutes les usines Guinness


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Janvier 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> je vais détruite toutes les usines Guinness



Pfffffff


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Janvier 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> je suis le plan



Ha nom d'un Finn il est revenu


----------



## casimir (8 Janvier 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ha nom d'un Finn il est revenu



rien que pour me faire la panther


----------



## casimir (8 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pfffffff



faut pas faire tonton zaza


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Janvier 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> rien que pour me faire la panther



Elle court plus vite que toi en tout cas


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Janvier 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> rien que pour me faire la panther



C'est si gentiment demandé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







oui je sais ça pu le ©asimir mais ça on savait déjà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  mais c'est jamais qu'un fauve


----------



## casimir (8 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Elle court plus vite que toi en tout cas



un p'tit missile sol/sol et c'est réglé


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2004)

ben voyons...


----------



## Alex666 (8 Janvier 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> un p'tit missile sol/sol et c'est réglé



le bleme c'est qu'apres avoir detruit les usines Guiness il ne te reste plus de missile sol/sol


----------



## casimir (8 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ben voyons...



c'est pour être sur de l'avoir


----------



## casimir (8 Janvier 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> le bleme c'est qu'apres avoir detruit les usines Guiness il ne te reste plus de missile sol/sol



pour les usines j'ai une arme chimique


----------



## casimir (8 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ben voyons...



plus efficace que le 45


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Janvier 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> pour les usines j'ai une arme chimique



un prout ?


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> plus efficace que le 45



Tout est plus efficace qu'un 45 qui tire pas.


----------



## casimir (12 Janvier 2004)

j'en suis a 800 posts


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Janvier 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> j'en suis a 800 posts



c'est bien


----------



## ultraminifloodeur (12 Janvier 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> j'en suis a 800 posts



Pfiou


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Janvier 2004)

ultraminifloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Pfiou


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2004)

bon ben 14500


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon ben 14500



Super


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Janvier 2004)

18*666*


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

et de 14600 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon essayons d'avoir 15 000 messages pour les 4 ans


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et de 14600
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'es qu'un gros naze, je suis inscrit bien après toi et je suis encore devant !


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> t'es qu'un gros naze, je suis inscrit bien après toi et je suis encore devant !



j'ai jamais été a la chom' moi


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai jamais été a la chom' moi



tu devrais, j'ai jamais autant pris mon pied que cette année là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_t'inquiètes, à toi aussi, ça arrivera un jour le sexe ! mais faudra payer !_


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> tu devrais, j'ai jamais autant pris mon pied que cette année là...
> 
> ...



tu en surtout pas branlé une


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu en surtout pas branlé une



non : on le faisait à ma place...


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> non : on le faisait à ma place...



pffff on est le premier samedi du mois


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pffff on est le premier samedi du mois



ah bon ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai un problème de calendrier moi...


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ah bon ?
> 
> ...



chance la pile de mon PowerMac


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> chance la pile de mon PowerMac



moi, il m'indique samedi 17 janvier, pas toi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si je ne me trompe, nous avons eu un samedi 3 qui était le premier samedi du mois... donc nous ne sommes pas le premier samedi du mois...


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> moi, il m'indique samedi 17 janvier, pas toi ?
> 
> ...



et la marmotte elle met le chocolat dans le papier d'alu


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et la marmotte elle met le chocolat dans le papier d'alu



a non, maintenant elle fait du chocolat plein de bulles


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et la marmotte elle met le chocolat dans le papier d'alu



tu sais les marmottes, c'est dangereux ! depuis qu'elles ont des bazookas...


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> tu sais les marmottes, c'est dangereux ! depuis qu'elles ont des bazookas...




pfff, elles ont même pas eu casimir


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et de 14600



euh, déjà 14700


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> euh, déjà 14700



on s'en fout...

_en fait, j'aurais du dire : et toujours puceau_

mais en fait non...


----------



## casimir (18 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> on s'en fout...



moi aussi et alors


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> euh, déjà 14700


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Janvier 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi et alors



toi, on t'a rien demandé


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> on s'en fout...
> 
> ...


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



enfin 14800


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> enfin 14800



et toujours pas dégorgé le poireau...

heureusement pour les filles...


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> enfin 14800



et ben


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et ben



bah rien de plus.

beaucoup trop de conneries.


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> bah rien de plus.
> 
> beaucoup trop de conneries.



Ahhh


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et ben



oups 14900 !! essayons d'avoir les 15000 pour les 4 ans


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> essayons d'avoir les 15000 pour les 4 ans


'Tention à pas aller trop vite alors


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oups 14900 !! essayons d'avoir les 15000 pour les 4 ans








Bravo


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2004)

trop rapide ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 déjà 15000 posts


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> trop rapide !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais toujours 3ème


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> trop rapide !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



19500 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo quand même


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> mais toujours 3ème



il est où ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) le top 50 ?


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Février 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> 'Tention à pas aller trop vite alors



9400 Dark, Bravo


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 9400 Dark, Bravo


Merci bien


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Février 2004)

Bravo Dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 3200 posts pour moi


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Dark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bravo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais on note quand-même une petite baisse de régime


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Dark
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bien


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Février 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bravo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tibo,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










c'est le jour de la piquouse


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Février 2004)

La piquouse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  il a dit la piquouse    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais oui il a bien parlé de piquouse
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Par contre une tite cure de vitamine pourquoi pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais avec de la mousse alors


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La piquouse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dans ton ©


----------



## Malkovitch (11 Février 2004)

Lol. 

ya des endroits mieux pour parler. 

Dans un  _vrai_ bar. En plus là la boisson n'est pas virtuelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Et bientot (d'ici 6 mois je pense) 300 posts pour moi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## macinside (15 Février 2004)

15100 tranquillement ..


----------



## alèm (15 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 15100 tranquillement ..



au mépris du français... que fait Veejee ?


----------



## macinside (15 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> au mépris du français... que fait Veejee ?



il est pas arrivé


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 15100 tranquillement ..



Super


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Février 2004)

Bravo Mackie


----------



## macinside (15 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Super



et a 16 000 je te banni


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et a 16 000 je te banni


----------



## macinside (15 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



et je me fait aussi la panther


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et a 16 000 je te banni



T'avais pas déjà dit çà s'il te dépassait


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> T'avais pas déjà dit çà s'il te dépassait



et si il avait dit que ça


----------



## macinside (15 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et si il avait dit que ça



tata zaza était contre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais la elle est pas au courant


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tata zaza était contre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu t'amuses bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça te fait fantasmer


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 15100 tranquillement ..


9600 en ralentissant


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Février 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> 9600 en ralentissant



T'es pas en vacances ?


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas en vacances ?


Si pourquoi ?


----------



## CarmodY (17 Février 2004)

> 15100 tranquillement .



Eh! M.... . Chui a la bourre avec mes 72 messages


----------



## semac (17 Février 2004)

Mouai moi aussi je traîne enfin moins que toi CarmodY


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Février 2004)

[TtF a dit:
			
		

> CarmodY]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca va viendre


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca va viendre



Tu crois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tard alors


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On est tous passé par là, tu te souviens déjà plus


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2004)

Vous m'êtes d'un immense secours mnémonique cher Maître


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> On est tous passé par là, tu te souviens déjà plus


Sauf tibo qui a commencé par flooder


----------



## semac (18 Février 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Sauf tibo qui a commencé par flooder



le commencer est de trop


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Février 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Sauf tibo qui a commencé par flooder



Il a vite apris, c'est tout


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Il a vite apris, c'est tout



J'ai eu un bon professeur aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu un bon professeur aussi


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Février 2004)

9*666*


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

Bravo Dark


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Février 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> 9*666*


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2004)

15200 bien sagement


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 15200 bien sagement



c'est bien


----------



## casimir (19 Février 2004)

** ** ***


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Février 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> et de 900


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Février 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> et de 900


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Février 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> _Message édité par Finn_Atlas_


ooooh


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 15200 bien sagement


9700 presque aussi sagement


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2004)

8240 posts en un an c'est pas mal ! mais je peu faire mieux


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 8240 posts en un an c'est pas mal ! mais je peu faire mieux


Moi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais va-y, à toi l'honneur


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Février 2004)

D'ailleurs en 2003 j'ai fait 8484


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Février 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> ooooh



aaaaah


----------



## gribouille (21 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> aaaaah



waaaahooouuuuuu


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> aaaaah


Ca soulage ?


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Février 2004)

enfin quelque chose d'interessant


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2004)

ta oublier un truc


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Février 2004)

Et hop, 9800


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et hop, 9800



Bravo


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2004)

j'ai même pas vu les 15 300


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai même pas vu les 15 300



Y'a que toi pour voir ça


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2004)

15400 et on me préviens pas !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 15400 et on me préviens pas !!!!



plus que 99 avant la prochaine


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 15400 et on me préviens pas !!!!


Mais c'est horr-ible !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et je te raconte pas la dernière, personne m'a averti pour mes 9900, j'te promets c'est pas des conneries !


----------



## macinside (6 Mars 2004)

p'tain j'ai pas aussi vu les 15500


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> p'tain j'ai pas aussi vu les 15500


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> p'tain j'ai pas aussi vu les 15500



Ne fais pas ça dans l'avion pour le Japon ou tu risques de descendre en parachute


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2004)

certain avion  sont équiper d'un accès au net


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2004)

15600, tranquillement ...


----------



## Grug (10 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 15600, tranquillement ...



sans avoir décollé


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 15600, tranquillement ...



c'est bien


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2004)

va te recoucher


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> va te recoucher



Si seulement je pouvais, j'irais bien retourner sous la couette


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2004)

moi je peu


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Mars 2004)

10100


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> 10100



olé


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> olé



tu sait j'ai des super-pouvoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis pour infos, le flood est interdis


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu sait j'ai des super-pouvoir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon je rectifie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Super tes 10100 posts Dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca c'est du bon boulot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est bon Mackie, plus de trois mots et trois lignes ça te va ?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu sait j'ai des super-pouvoir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et puis balaye devant ta porte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un post tous les 100 pour dire que tu en as 100 de plus c'est limite aussi, alors viens pas te plaindre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens je vais aller reprendre des supers pouvoirs moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bonne soirée


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2004)

je me plain juste de pas encore avoir vu les 15 700


----------



## benjamin (19 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je me plain juste de pas encore avoir vu les 15 700



C'est quoi ce sujet pourri ?
J'ai l'impression d'être passé à côté de quelque chose de grand, ouah


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2004)

et ca fait plus d'un an que ca dure


----------



## benjamin (19 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et ca fait plus d'un an que ca dure



Tout concorde, inspecteur. Ça fait à peu près un an que je ne lis plus les sujets du Bar


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2004)

tu a du retard alors


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce sujet pourri ?
> J'ai l'impression d'être passé à côté de quelque chose de grand, ouah



MdR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je crois que les modos du Bar ne l'on pas vu non plus


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2004)

le flood tranquille passe toujours inapercu ...


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2004)

et un petit 15800 pour la route


----------



## gribouille (22 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> MdR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



super on peut flooder à mort... Yiiipppaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## gribouille (22 Mars 2004)

couic-couic


----------



## gribouille (22 Mars 2004)

hin hin hin


----------



## gribouille (22 Mars 2004)




----------



## gribouille (22 Mars 2004)

vas être beau le résultat....


----------



## gribouille (22 Mars 2004)

déjà que les fonctions de recherche ne marchent pas


----------



## gribouille (22 Mars 2004)

c'est vraiment la deche ce macg


----------



## gribouille (22 Mars 2004)

j'entends déjà les remarques des vieille bigottes de l'arpanet : "he si ti vné pas fouttree le souk sur le ternet le grib, eh ben le ternet y marcherais mieux hein ? t'entends dis la grib ?"


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> super on peut flooder à mort... Yiiipppaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2004)

le flood est interdit


----------



## gribouille (22 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le flood est interdit



c'est bon global... le bigorneau bridé s'en est allé coucher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on peut y aller.... le décalage horaire qu'il dit.....


----------



## gribouille (22 Mars 2004)

un soft porno à consulter sous sa couette avec son ti


----------



## gribouille (22 Mars 2004)

on vas le retrouver demain avec la matrice de son écrant thermoformée sur son par brise Optic 2001 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 l'odyssée du mackie


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon global... le bigorneau bridé s'en est allé coucher
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah!!! ces jeunes ils tiennent même plus la chopinette


----------



## gribouille (24 Mars 2004)

6000...


vétéran... j'aime pô du tout.... ça fait vieuc à la retraite qui radote toujours sur son service etc.... genre Aricosec quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










vivement la prochaine médaille....


----------



## macinside (29 Mars 2004)

15 900 posts, bientôt les 16 000


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 15 900 posts, bientôt les 16 000



Tiens, ça commençait à me manquer


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2004)

je suis déjà a 16 000 !!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis déjà a 16 000 !!!!!



Dingue


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2004)

Allé, va rouvrir  ici


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Allé, va rouvrir  ici



je suis pas modo dans le bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je peu rien y faire


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Avril 2004)

C'est embêtant ça


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2004)

par contre j'ai mon permis de chasse a la panther


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas modo dans le bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pauvre de nous


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> pauvre de nous



par contre j'ai les clé de la réserve a guinness


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> par contre j'ai mon permis de chasse a la panther


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> par contre j'ai mon permis de chasse a la panther








 Je suis toujours vers Clermont. Fait attention si tu vas par là


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2004)

on ma prête un fusil suisse


----------



## gribouille (5 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on ma prête un fusil suisse



c'est quoi ? une taupe mécanisée ? doivent bien avoir une arme secrete pour arriver à faire tout ces trous pour rien


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> doivent bien avoir une arme secrete pour arriver à faire tout ces trous pour rien



un truc de ce genre ?


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2004)

oups !   16 100


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oups !   16 100



Bravo


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Avril 2004)

108*51*


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> 108*51*



alcoolo


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> alcoolo


 hum hum


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> hum hum



ben oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je bois 2 verres de coca a la fois


----------



## Couhoulinn (16 Avril 2004)

faudrait peut etre compter la moyenne posts/jour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on verrait la différence entre vous


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> 108*51*



Allez, encore un apéro


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> alcoolo


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> faudrait peut etre compter la moyenne posts/jour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



l'effort est plus beau dans la durée


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2004)

tien, justement, je passe une étape : 16200


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tien, justement, je passe une étape : 16200



bravo


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2004)

une petite photo ?


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une petite photo ?



c'est proposé si gentiment qu'on ne saurait refuser


----------



## Couhoulinn (18 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une petite photo ?



cheese


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2004)

une semaine déjà


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Avril 2004)

Tiens t'as précisé ta signature


----------



## macinside (24 Avril 2004)

une p'tit coup de Saumure pour fêter ce 163 00 em posts


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une p'tit coup de Saumure pour fêter ce 163 00 em posts








 toujours aussi raisonnable


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Mai 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mai 2004)

Bravo Dark  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Pile 11111 pour ton changement d'avatar


----------



## Zouzou (1 Mai 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

>





Félicitations Dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis tellement loin du compte


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2004)

16 400 postes tout en douceur


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 16 400 postes tout en douceur


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

>



Bravo Dark


----------



## macinside (7 Mai 2004)

16 50*1* posts


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 16 50*1* posts


----------



## macinside (15 Mai 2004)

16 *505* posts


----------



## macinside (25 Mai 2004)

passage des 16 700 tout en douceur


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> passage des 16 700 tout en douceur



Bien bien


----------



## maousse (25 Mai 2004)

Désolé mackie, global, dark, finn, tibo et les autres, ce sujet a fait son temps, et pas de version 2, ni 3, etc. 

Bonne continuation


----------

